# Possibly a silly track question



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

I am in the process of ordering track for my new outdoor layout and have a quick question. My dad has two different size track on his layout 332 and a smaller size that he originally bought through his Aster dealer. This smaller track's profile is short enough that if you run anything that has an oversize flange, it bumps over the plastic spikes as it goes down the track. I am not sure what size the track is and he cant remember, but I am just wanting to make sure that this will not happen if I buy code 250 instead of 332. Will Aristo, USAT, LGB etc run smoothly on code 250 track? 
Thanks for the help! 
JT


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The "CODE" of the track is the measurement from the flat bottom of the rial to the top of the rail ( Rail head) Code 250 is about 1/4 or a inch high. ( I think) So if your measure your dads track and it is less then 250 Then your can figure that code 250 would work better. 

I think Split Jaw and Hillman make Rail clamps to connect different code rail together. Like if you wanted your main line to be 332 and a siding to be 250 you could mate the two. 

I am sure some one will be along to either confirm what I am thinking or Tell me I am nuts./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Wont be the first time I have been wrong


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I use code 215 rail and have no problem with flanges hitting the spikeheads for products made by Accucraft, B'mann, USAT or Aristo. I do not own any LGB equipment so do not know but their flanges are known to be of elephantine proportions. 

I am sure that code 250 rail will be no problem for you for most equipment though checking those LGB flanges may prove otherwise. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There are lots of us that use code 250 without any problems. Like JJ said,measure the height of that rail that is bumping. It could be that it is smaller than code 250(1/4") and was really meant for displaying those nice Aster models rather than for operation.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have code 250 switches and my LGB Mikado runs through them with no clearance problems.


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I will be ordering my code 250 track shortly and will post pictures of the new layout.  

Thanks Again 
JT


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JT, 
I'm not sure what your plans are, but I've found that California & Oregon Coast Railway have the best prices I could find. (Just ordered some Wednesday) I have no affiliation... just like them. 

Good luck, 
Matt


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Matt. I had already planned on purchasing my rail from them. I am hoping that I will have the money to order some myself next week. Which type of rail did you decide to get from them? 

Thanks 
JT


----------

